# Goodnight sweet Wendy.



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

It happened about 4 hours ago. maybe 3 1/2.I don't know what happened. All i know is that i found you face down on the bottom of the cage with your wings slightly spread and your head to the ground. You weren't fluffed up, you had not even messed up your beautiful plumage as if you had stuggled. you were just perfect.
I saw you and didn't know what to say. the first thing i did was let out a horrid cry as i saw you lifeless on the floor of the cage. Your eyes were closed as if you had passed in your sleep. Not a thing on you was out of place, you hadn't even lost all of the heat in your body. 
So i picked you up with a paper towel and wrapped you as if i would if you were warm in a blanket and i cried, i cried for about 10 minutes before i even started looking for a box to put your body in. I dug and dug, but the box i had made was to big. I dug so far into the ground that i found clay, and it got harder to dig. But i made the hole large enough, the nest i made for you within the horridly crafted wooden box was so beautiful in my eyes. i hope you like it.
I rested you on your back within the box, and closed it after i sat there waiting for your lifeless body to possibly wake up and look at me like "why am i here? will you take me back home?"

Poor Ari was sitting on the perch above you as i found you. She was looking at me like nothing at all had happened, and then she looked at your body and then back to me. She already lost a friend when we had to take her from her owners, and now she has lost you, just as she started to adjust to this new home and this new enviornment, just as she started to like you.

So you are my beautiful girl...or boy..or whatever sex you were. it does not matter to me. i love you and i have no idea what happend to you and i would love to know. to know just so i could say goodbye before you left.

So once you were burried i cleaned the cage, making sure there was no mold, nothing that could have hurt you. The boys in the other cage were fine, as well as Ari. Nothing in there could have effected you that wouldn't have effected Ari or the boys. So i'm guessing it was something i missed. Were you sick? How long have you been sick? Was it old age?

Goodnight my sweet Wendy, i will always love you and i always do. Rest in peace with my little Lolita, in hopes we can one day meet again. I love you Wendy.
Fly Free

you gave kisses

and let me pet you

Rest In Peace my beautiful girl


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Ohhh dear, I feel your pain.

Lost my companion Budgie this June. 
Much like you he was just gone, laying as you described on the floor of his cage.

The pain does ease in time, missing them takes longer to go away, but I am glad I decided to get another bird. While I still miss my old buddy from time to time, the new tiels keep me busy and happy. 

You and Wendy will be in my thoughts and Prayers.

I am so sorry.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you so much. I just lost my finch Lolita just two weeks ago. It's so hard


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh no!!! This is such a terrible surprise, I never expected this to happen. I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful Wendy.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry!!! Its really hard to lose them...nothing can ever replace the piece of your heart that Wendy holds.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i am sorry for your loss


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I just miss her  i can't belive she's gone. it's horrible. i want her back and i can't save her, she was already to far gone, and she probably passed before i could get to revive her, even if it didn't work. at least i could have tried to help her. i don't know what happened i just can't take it, not two of my babies in the same month, not Wendy, the sweetest tiel you would ever know who couldn't decide if she wanted to be a boy or a girl, who was pacing the cage floor to be let out to play just last night. I want her back ;(


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss of wendy


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There probably wasn't anything you could have done to save her. It sounds like she passed so quickly that she never knew anything was wrong, so she didn't react to it. It sounds like she was happy, energetic and apparently healthy last night, and she may have felt that way right to the very end. Our birds rip our hearts out when they die and it's hard to find comfort in a situation like this, but I hope it makes you feel a little better knowing that she didn't suffer. 

It makes it so much worse that this happened so soon after you lost Lolita, and I feel really sad about the situation. When I saw the title of your thread my first reaction was complete disbelief, and I hoped that somehow it wasn't true even though I knew you wouldn't joke about something like that. I wish you could have her back too, but life doesn't work that way. At least you get to keep all the good memories.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i know its hard, but is there anything odd that you can remember? like after she died, was there anything that might have explained what happened, like blood, injury, anything? before, last time you saw him/her, how was s/he acting? it might help us help you find out what could have caused it. it could be illness, it could be injury.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you so much Tielfan, i didn't believe it either when i saw her. I couldn't believe my eyes. Is she sleeping? maybe my eyes froze and i only saw her pecking at the floor, but no. i stared and she didn't move. after about 30 seconds which felt like forever, i looked around and saw her face burried in the floor. Her eyes closed like she was asleep, and her wings slightly out to the sides of her body.
I love her so much, i just can't believe it. i can't believe that happened, so fast and that i couldn't do anything. Thank you Tielfan, that gives me hope that she didn't suffer, i can't let her suffer. not after Lolita, not even if lolita died, just not at all.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Dallytsuka, i explained it. She was acting perfectly normal just last night, i gave her food and water this morning before i left. When i got home, i did some cleaning for an hour and checked on the cage, Taylar(my sister) said that she had heard a noise when she got home but didn't think anything of it. I mean, she wasn't even cold. Not death cold... Not like Lolita who had been gone for at least two hours by time i woke up. I don't want to blame Taylar, i don't, but i wish she had just checked on her for me

Wendy showed no signs of a struggle, no masses on her, no cuts or bleeding, no broken limbs, her neck was not broken, her nose was free of debree, i checked all over her to see what was wrong, she had no poop near her vent, her butt was not swollen, her feathers were not ruffled, she was just perfect...not a speck on her wrong. she just..wasn't breathing. no heart beat. going cold..

they had food and water, she couldn't have been dehydrated, it couldn't have been the food or water as Ari is perfectly fine. 

I mean, just a week ago i was posting about how Wendy was posing for the boys. Just like a normal female would...but she still had that odd out feather..i never got a chance to get her blood tested


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its possible she had a stroke, being how sudden it was. or a heart attack...


which either one, there wasnt much you would have been able to do. im sorry she passed  its not easy, its not anyone's fault.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Wendy's passing,she was such a sweetheart,she will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge to be reunited with you forever.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you Stevechurch,
@Dallytsuka, i don't know, it's a possibility. she was not overweight but she hadn't lost weight in the past few days. So a stroke is a possibility, but i think a heart attack may have been painful, she would have struggled at least a little bit...I mean, when i say she was perfect, i mean
* there wasn't a feather out of place. *
so perfect i just don't get it.
I hope it was a stroke. i hope she had to go through no pain, none at all. i can't bare it to happen


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

reading after you edited, did she have anything in her beak, do you think? heart attacks are sudden, i lost my grandmother to one. no struggle. just gone. just take comfort in knowing it was quick and likely she didnt suffer, and this was not anyone's fault  we are here if you need to talk

to me it doesnt sound as she was sick, it sounds more like something like a stroke, heart attack, choking, panic, something along those lines.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I checked her beak for debree, there was nothing in her beak either.(or in her throat as far as i could see)
no lumps in her crop,but now that i think of it, her crop was empty...It didn't appear as though she had thrown up though?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

A stroke that is quickly fatal would not be painful. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I think it was probably something like a heart attack or stroke, or even a brain aneurysm. The sort of thing that sometimes affects people so fast that they're dead before they hit the ground. If it was choking or panic she would have been in a contorted position; I've found enough birds that way to know what it looks like when there was some kind of struggle before they died. I also had one cockatiel (Spike) that I found in circumstances similar to Wendy: lying on the ground looking perfect, with her wings open just a bit and her beak slightly open too looking like she had a smile on her face. I think she passed very quickly and peacefully, and that Wendy did too.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brain aneurysm and stroke are the same thing, just so you know.  Neither one would likely have been painful. Actually, some people who have experienced that type of event report feelings of peace and happiness.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Oooooooo...poor Wendy. Many Hugs and snuggles to the other birdies in the flock!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you, and yes they are the same thing. I hope she is happy though, i don't believe in religion much, but i hope there is a place were her soul can go where she is happy.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. We came home to our Dora this way almost four years ago and it still upsets me thinking about it. I can assure you though that it happend quickly as two years ago our Jabs one day dropped to the cage floor out of no where, wings slightly spread, all I could do was hold her as she passed and that was less than five minutes, with no visible signs of pain. Just like your Wendy neither of my girls showed any sign of illness, struggle or anything really. Big hugs to you and again I am so sorry I know how much it hurts


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you.
Seeing as i don't know Wendy's background, and this could have been a variety of things:but is likely a stroke, I'm glad Wendy showed no signs of wanting to breed up until this last week. One,because if she hadn't passed today, i thought that maybe i could put her with my boys and they could bond until i had more money, and then let them breed(unless she decided she was a he..)
Who knows what happened to Wendy. But i hope it does not happen again.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, what do you use to clean with? I'm wondering if it might be environmental especially with the loss of another bird so recent. Poisoning can be just as quick as a heart attack or stroke. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.My eyes are also full of tears as I write.I believe Wendy was a real sweetie as you used to describe her/him,I remember He/she was so good with looking after eggs.Im in shock right now.Will keep you and Wendy n my thoughts/prayers.X x


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss WendyBeoBuddy. Here is a flower from me and Sunny to comfort you. :flowers: Please take care.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I clean with bleach mixed with water, then i hose the cage down and wait for it to dry. The bleach never comes in contact with any of the food, and keep in mind that Ari is also in the cage, she has eaten also and would have been poisened as well, she would be dead, or shown signs of it by now.

and thank you, that was adorable Annie and it made me smile

@ Nassrah, Wendy really was talented at gentleness, the way she cared for a finch egg, the shell so very very thin and so tiny in comparison to her. I am so proud of Wendy, she would have been a great parent


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mentha said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do you use to clean with? I'm wondering if it might be environmental especially with the loss of another bird so recent. Poisoning can be just as quick as a heart attack or stroke. I'm sorry for your loss.


The other bird died of egg binding, so I doubt this was related. But it's always worth rethinking everything in the environment when something like this happens. Some birds are more sensitive to certain things than others, so I would not assume everything is fine just because Ari isn't affected right now. I'm not trying to scare you, just saying this is a good time to re-assess.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Mentha said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do you use to clean with? I'm wondering if it might be environmental especially with the loss of another bird so recent. Poisoning can be just as quick as a heart attack or stroke. I'm sorry for your loss.


The other bird died of egg binding..so nothing environmental jumps out at me.

I'm very sorry for your loss Kaite..it's never easy when that happens. And not knowing what happened is the worse. Even with a necropsy, I still don't actually know what happened to Krissi. It's still tough to think of, but it does get easier.

((HUGS))


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

bjknight, thank you so much. i'm sorry about Krissi, i would get a necropsy on Wendy, but i doubt anything will come up. And i already burried her. it's wrong, just wrong to pull her out.(not saying you said to of course) And i don't have the money anyway

oh trust me,i have already made changes. I'm buying new perches tomorrow(as many as i can for 15 $...that's all i have right now) I am not changing my cleaning technics though, i don't trust a lot of cleaners. I use a pretty mild one for the ferrets but even that i will not use on my birds. I soaked(sprayed a lot more like) the bottom of the cage after i cleaned it out, and i am cleaning the other cage as thuroughly as well tomorrow until then, They are staying in the bleach soaked(and then rinsed obviously) clean cage. I'm not risking it. i want them to be as safe as possible, i don't want to lose anymore. it's hard enough that i just found wendy...i don't think i can take any more losses anytime soon, it will be a year since i lost my Rob on October 11th, it's going to be a hard couple of months. Fall is not my season at all.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Bleach (rinsed well after) is fine for heavy cleanings, but on a regular basis, why not just use something like antibacterial Dawn? I've used that for almost 19 years and never had any problem with it. It kills the bad bugs, it's much milder on skin and respiratory system, and if there's any residue left behind, it won't hurt the birds.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I am just now seeing this.  I am so sorry. It breaks my heart when tiels I get to know pass away. I am hurting with you. 

Fly high, Wendy. You were loved. <3


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Hoping the memories give you smiles once the pain begins to lessen.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

The bleach is very watered down when i use it, maybe a cap full if that in a whole bottle of water. I'm sure it can't do much harm, but i still doubt this is what took my Wendy.


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss i know how it feels please think of it like you did not see her suffering to death and might be it was time for her to fly far away.
I know its hard dear,time will heal things.
Wendy and lolita will always live in you heart forever! Take care


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

(((((HUGS)))) I am just reading this and feel the loss of one of our online feathered members....Fly free Wendy....we will miss you


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

WendyBeoBuddy said:


> The bleach is very watered down when i use it, maybe a cap full if that in a whole bottle of water. I'm sure it can't do much harm, but i still doubt this is what took my Wendy.


Cleaning with bleach is very hard on the environment. I use it when I buy/sell cages or when one of the birds die..but it is recommended to using it 1 part bleach to 5 parts water. So I usually use a small amount of bleach in a large bowl of water.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm sorry too. ((hugs))


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your losses, i can't believe Wendy is gone! *big hugs to you and other birdies*


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Bleach makes me ill, I can't even use it in my laundry. It's also very hard to get the measurements correct, if you use too little bleach you won't kill all the germies, if you use too much it will make you ill. I always drag my cages outside and use Simple Green concentrate with water in a spray bottle, then scrub with an old tooth brush. Hose off all the poop and gunk then spray with Lysol and let is sit for 15 minutes then rinse off. I also soak any perches and toys in Simple Green water. For a hard clean, I use a light Lysol concentrate mixed in water and let everything soak, then rinse well and sun dry.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Im so so sorry, I feel attatched to every Tiel I see on this forum. And Ive seen quite a few Wendy threads and photo's, she was a doll. Both mine and my fids hugs go out to you and the flock. I hope you find peace with the situation.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Wendy, I know how hard it is  RIP Wendy


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

so sorry to here of your loss of wendy,that is how I found Pebbles two weeks ago to day,I miss her so such.but my dogs and other bird Bam-Bam are making it better,just hold on to the thought that she is in a better place and you will see her again some day.Again sorry for your loss.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am so sorry that your going through this. Its terrible when something you love so much has to leave you, but it sounds like she didn't suffer and thats always the best. I am so sorry I'm kinda speechless especially when its a bird that I have followed and gotten to know. Me and Lexi are sending thoughts and hugs your way!!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I cried reading this thread...so sorry for your loss. At least Wendy lived a good life, and moved on from this world as quickly and painlessly as possible. May you always treasure the memories of your time together and the happiness you brought each other.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

Your words to Wendy were heartbreakingly beautiful that I had tears in my eyes. I lost two of my birds within one year, one flew away last year and the other died this June. But with time I was able to recover and think of my birds without the hurt. I'm sure with time you too will have the courage to recover and think of only the good times with her. My thoughts will be with you.


----------



## UltimateMclaren (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss dear. I understand the pain, bewilderment and total helplessness. I lost my tiel Kayla 10 days back and Naina my bunny a week before Baby Kayla. Be strong and spend time with the other tiels and birds you have and I am sure that would keep you busy and of course all those beautiful memories of Wendy are yours to treasure. Take care and hope you recover soon.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tizercat (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss

I feel your pain. 

U r in my thoughts and prayers

I too have another but he will never replace the one I lost last May

I still cry for her each day


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone. The boys loved her so much...Ari is now in with the boys, but they don't preen her and love her like they love Wendy. I miss her, and i still want her back but i know her death wasn't painful because she showed no signs of pain or struggle. and that makes me feel a tiny bit better, i love my Wendy and i want her back.
Autumn is not my season..


----------

